# calorie dense foods



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2008)

whats the most calorie dense foods?  i know its something with high fat content, but im looking for something somewhat healthy, like peanut butter etc


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 21, 2008)

Dried fruit, nuts, all grains.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 21, 2008)

Avacados
Olives
Dark Chocolate
Full Fat milks.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 21, 2008)

Oils, fruit juices.


----------



## largepkg (Nov 21, 2008)

Make a guacamole with avocados, ground olives & nuts of your choosing throw in some sour cream and you have one hell of a dip. You could also add some beans.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 21, 2008)

Nuts. Fresh unroasted unsalted almonds are among my favorites.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 21, 2008)

largepkg said:


> Make a guacamole with avocados, ground olives & nuts of your choosing throw in some sour cream and you have one hell of a dip. You could also add some beans.



I just finished off some guac I made last night.  I can't eat enough.  I don't add nuts or sourcream though.  Just jalapenos,red onions,a little minced garlic, and cilantro, and lime.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2008)

i think i will bulk for a month or 2 and i will be eating quite a bit.  this will be helpful, thanks


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 21, 2008)

Yea I'm back on whole milk.  I haven't drank this much cow milk since I was in high school.  

Avocados, olive oil, Heavily marbled steak(mmmm)plenty of breads out there if you can stomach it.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 22, 2008)

Malf loaf 

As has been said, nuts and dried fruit are usually my choice for a quick calorie dense snack. Handful of nuts with a glass of milk if im in a hurry and im all set.


----------



## largepkg (Nov 22, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> I just finished off some guac I made last night.  I can't eat enough.  I don't add nuts or sourcream though.  Just jalapenos,red onions,a little minced garlic, and cilantro, and lime.




Yea, that's the traditional way to make it. I like to change things up though. I never use nuts either (not a big fan) but ground olives and sour cream...


----------



## bigsahm21 (Nov 22, 2008)

Whole grain pastas, bagels.  Tuna salad with olive oil, nuts.  Raisins.  Cheeses.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 1, 2008)

Raisins and almonds


----------

